# Laproscopic Spay



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

Lacey is scheduled for her spay 11/23, she is 15 months and has had one heat cycle.
One of the women at our agility class had her dog (a havanese mix) done laproscopically, and gave me the vet's name.
I am very excited about this, but wonder if anyone here had it done. 
They only remove the ovaries, and leave the uterus. I was concerned about cancer, and pyometra, and was assured that after the ovaries are removed, there is little to no risk of this, as the hormones are gone. 
There are only 2 TINY incisions made, and the ovarian ligaments are cut from the uterine wall, rather than torn from the wall in a traditional spay. This causes much less brusising and pain. The recovery time is much faster and less painful. 
I am hoping someone else here has had this done and can pass on some information on how it went!!
Being a nurse, I know how great it is for our human pts. and I actually had laproscopic surgery myself, and was back to work in 2 weeks... very little pain!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Please come back and report, as I've not heard of this. It should be amazing because as you say, it revolutionized surgery in humans. Can't imagine it'll be any different in canines.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Sounds good to me, too! The least trauma is always the best. Please let us know how Lacey makes out.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Maybe Kallie's spay surgery was exceptional, but she only had 3 little stitches & very hard to keep her from jumping the following day. By day 3 she was doing her RLH. No stopping her.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

One of my friends is a vet. I am a human surgeon and do a lot of laparoscopic surgery. My vet friend is learning to do laparoscopic spay surgery. Recovery should be faster, however with laparoscopic surgery their are risks that open surgery doens't have.

THe questions I would ask are:

1.How many has the vet done. (get the total number but also ask how many in small dogs. Cats are different than dogs and big dogs are different that small).

2. what are the complication rates and what their personal complication rates are.

3. would they want it for their own dog.

My dog had her spay the old fashioned way... just sayin'... She also was back to normal the next day (though i did TRY to limit her activity for the recommended 10 days, it was a challenge).


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

Tuss said:


> One of my friends is a vet. I am a human surgeon and do a lot of laparoscopic surgery. My vet friend is learning to do laparoscopic spay surgery. Recovery should be faster, however with laparoscopic surgery their are risks that open surgery doens't have.
> 
> THe questions I would ask are:
> 
> ...


Thanks, great questions to ask!!! This is not my regular vet, he was recommended by a friend that had her dog spayed by him. I went there last evening for the blood work. I do know that he does not do traditional spay any more. The usual risks were explained, risk of nicking other organs, bleeding, infection, etc. I will ask the complication rate also.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kathy, is their a difference in the cost of the laparoscopic vs. the regular spay?


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Kathy, is their a difference in the cost of the laparoscopic vs. the regular spay?


Yes, it is more expensive by several hundred dollars. I am sure it's because of the cost of the laprascope, and the tools that go with it. Worth it to me!!! My vet is old fashioned, and does a large incision with stitches. I love my vet, but prefer this method for my girl. Blaze will be neutered by my vet, the old fashioned way!!! lol


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have had such good success, and no problems (other than keeping them from playing when they come back), that I wouldn't change how we have it done. Our Vet is very experienced, has never lost a dog, does a small incision, recovery is a non-issue, and cost is less than a hundred dollars. I think the total cost for the last one was $80.


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

Tom King said:


> We have had such good success, and no problems (other than keeping them from playing when they come back), that I wouldn't change how we have it done. Our Vet is very experienced, has never lost a dog, does a small incision, recovery is a non-issue, and cost is less than a hundred dollars. I think the total cost for the last one was $80.


I guess being a nurse, and having had laprascopic surgery twice, I know how much better it is in general than an open procedure. However, this is only my second female dog. Apolo had a reaction to the sutures when he was neutered, he had an undescended testicle, and needed an incision in his abdomen to remove it. He was VERY uncomfortable, and despite all our efforts, he removed the sutures himself, and had a very sore, angry looking incision. I will let you all know how it turns out, and if I think it is really better than an open procedure!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is great that you can afford it! Fortunately, we have never had a problem with any spay or neuter over the 40+ years we've had dogs. Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

If I ever have another female dog that needs a spay this would be the way I go, my two females both had spays before I got them and both had healing issues. Khloe still is very cautious of having her tummy touched. I have been told it eliminates spay incontinence as well as faster healing and less trauma.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

apololaceymom said:


> Lacey is scheduled for her spay 11/23, she is 15 months and has had one heat cycle.
> One of the women at our agility class had her dog (a havanese mix) done laproscopically, and gave me the vet's name.
> I am very excited about this, but wonder if anyone here had it done.
> They only remove the ovaries, and leave the uterus. I was concerned about cancer, and pyometra, and was assured that after the ovaries are removed, there is little to no risk of this, as the hormones are gone.
> ...


I've read quite a bit about this type of spay, and if I had a girl, this is what I'd want done. I haven't read any down-side to it, just positives. I think we are going to see more and mor vets going to this method.


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

Lacey had her spay done yesterday, she was home a few hours after the surgery. She does not seem to be in much pain, and it's very hard to keep her downl.
So far I am very happy I did it this way!! No stitches, 5-7 days rest, 2 weeks for agility.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tom King said:


> We have had such good success, and no problems (other than keeping them from playing when they come back), that I wouldn't change how we have it done. Our Vet is very experienced, has never lost a dog, does a small incision, recovery is a non-issue, and cost is less than a hundred dollars. I think the total cost for the last one was $80.


 I wish your vet lived here I was quoted about 300 each with blood work. I had them all ready to go last summer when they came into heat. I would love to afford to have their spay be done laproscopically.
I'm impressed by how it looks after.


----------

